# siggy for the new year



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

ok since vacation for most of us is over i am thinking about to keep my old siggy or find a new one so if you guys think i should keep my old one say so and if you want a new one i will galdy find some stuff if i can


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

Provide some pictures and we will see what we can come up with. I would say it is time for change...


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

ok i am trying to but it doesn't work i'll mess around on it when i get home


----------



## fly boy (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah i can't get it


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

What do you need, flyboy? If you have some pics or an idea for a new siggy, just tells us. I've gotten better at makin' them and would love to help you.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 26, 2009)

maybe like some thing of yamato and Iowa shooting at each other with corsairs and zeros fighting overhead


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2009)

Find some pics and post em. Maybe we can do something for you.
Google Images


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

Here ya go, flyboy. See of you like these.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## fly boy (Jan 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats the IJN 'Yamato' on the left and the USS 'New Jersey',(Iowa Class) on the right. Had to get the NJ in there! 

heres 3 more....


----------



## fly boy (Jan 28, 2009)

again nice


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the mid one.Great work Chris.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll go with the second one on post8 and i'll try to load it


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

no didn't work


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ok i need to do this at home


----------



## fly boy (Feb 2, 2009)

damn still doesn't work either my comp has a problem or i did something wrong


----------



## Marcel (Feb 2, 2009)

You probably did something wrong. Read carefully, it's not that hard.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

ok i tryed again on my home computer but it is not working i had one page on the siggy thing and one me trying to post the siggy


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)

If you're having that much trouble, you might want to PM a nice request to one of the MODs for help. The important word being "nice".


----------



## Marcel (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> ok i tryed again on my home computer but it is not working i had one page on the siggy thing and one me trying to post the siggy



Maybe you could try and learn to read (and write for that matter).

But I'll be a nice person and help you.
1. Move the pointer on your screen to the word "User CP" on top of the page. (Moving you can do with the mouse. Practise and you'll get the hang of it)
2. When the pointer is on the word, press your left mouse button once.
3. In the same way as above described, click on the words "Edit Signature" on the left of the screen.
4. You see big, white box in the middle of the page. In it you'll see something like : [/IMG]....[/IMG] in which the dots stand for something very complicated.
5. Delete the text *between* the IMG marks, leaving the




there.
6. Try to type or copy/past (if you know how it works) the following text *between* the IMG marks:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...58d1233030743-siggy-new-year-flyboysig004.jpg

7. Click on the button "Safe
" below the white box.
8, This should work!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

i'm not a retard i have ADD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)

flyboy, nobody said that. Just chill. We understand you're having a problem and we're just trying to help. Try what Marcel posted. If it doesn't work, I'll try to resize it - sometimes thats the problem.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2009)

fly boy said:


> i'm not a retard i have ADD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah, that makes things more clear. Sorry for the remarks, but it should work Flyboy, just do what I typed and it really should work.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 13, 2009)

ok i'll try it give me a sec


----------



## fly boy (Feb 13, 2009)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry about yelling at you 

does this work for posting pics?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

For uplading pics use "Manage Attachments". In the next window you will find some buttons , five ones to browse and set the path to five pics on your HDD you can upload simultaneously and a button "Upload".When pics are uploaded close the browser window and click "Submit Reply" in the "Post Reply" window.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2009)

fly boy said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry about yelling at you



No problem, I was also not very friendly to you  But I'm glad you could do it yourself. And the siggy looks good


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

> ..And the siggy looks good...



As Elvis said, "Thank yu, thank yu very much!" 

I was thinking maybe adding the ship's titles lower on the pic in small font as an indicator.


----------

